# Some Pouch Varieties



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

I have tried many pouch designs and materials over the years. For material,I just think you cannot beat a good piece of either Cowhide or Pigskin. As far as designs,check out a few(8) in the picture below. They all have their loyal fans. I use a few different types but my main one is an ammo specific(3/8") double cupped pouch w/centering hole in hinge-( last on right ). I am also fond of the trianguler "5" hole pouch with "half moon" cutouts at the hinge(3rd from right). The center punch out holds the ball while the two holes on either side position the outer circumference for any easy grip-sort of a double cup without the cup. Then there is a plain straight pouch-old tried and true(1st from left). Then a vented straight pouch (3rd from left). Also (2nd from left) a "5" hole straight pouch. A "3" hole pouch(4th from left)-center hole cradles the ammo. Then a wet formed center cupped pouch ( 5th from left ). A multi-sized ammo double cup pouch is in the #7 spot. There are some other types out there too,magnetic,boilie(bait throwers) woven,hot formed plastic,nylon,webbing,and probably some more I may have forgotten. They are as varied and different as the many frames we see out there. The little leather pouch-it has certainly come a long way!!!! Flatband


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

NICE! Would I be correct in assuming to get that crease you would wet and clamp till dry?


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

That's it Tree. You can use a Die or even a few washers to make the cup. I wet the leather in hot water for a few hours,take out,place it on my die,place the other piece over it, put the ball in center,clamp on the ball pressing through the Die hole. Let dry overnight,open her up and you have a dimple or cup. Same way with a few washers. Get the washers 1/8" in diameter bigger then the hole you want. I used three. 2 on bottom,1 on top.Place wet pouch on the center of 2 washers,put other washer on top,spring clamp from both sides leaving an opening on top for ammo. Press on ammo ( I used an Irwin clamp) press tightly ,leave till morning and -cup pouch! You could also use Wood,Plastic or anything hard enough to drill a hole and something that will last when wet. Give it a try Bud! Flatband


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Interesting. Thanks for posting, Gary.


----------



## wombat (Jun 10, 2011)

interesting, thanks for that. I might give the 5 holer a go.


----------

